# What is the cheapest food for a baby goat?



## cassieb (Nov 6, 2009)

I have a question: What is the cheepest food for a baby goat? 

I have all of my kids on powdered milk replacer, and that stuff is really ruining my budget...

Anyone have a cheeper alternative?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Baby goats (bottle feeding- at what age can they be off it?)*



cassieb said:


> Anyone have a cheeper alternative?


let them drink from their mothers. A good milk replacer costs money and the cheaper ones are "cheating" you and your goats because of the poorer quality of its components.

Or buy some dairy goats and milk them.


----------



## cassieb (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Baby goats (bottle feeding- at what age can they be off it?)*

My doe is not producing enough to feed all the kids I have, and one of my does is literaly not producing anything! I even have them on a dairy grain! I went out to the barn this morning and, oh my goodness, there is a baby... I took her to her mom and she had NO UDDER! Trust me, I was more then a little annoyed. Now I have this hour old baby sitting on my lab because it thinks that I am mamma.

I guess that is not entirely a bad thing, he is already bonded to me, but no milk means a need for formula, so we are back to the issue.

Anything to feed other then the powder stuff?
I have heard that whole milk alone will work... is that true?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Baby goats (bottle feeding- at what age can they be off it?)*



cassieb said:


> I have heard that whole milk alone will work... is that true?


yes! I also use whole cows milk when I don't have enough goats milk. Depends on the prices for milk in your area, maybe you can strike a deal with a dairy cow farmer.


----------

